# Leichte Schienbeinschoner



## Specialexed (19. Januar 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach leichteren Schonern.
D.h. sie sollten für meine Enduro/ AM Runden herhalten und hier dann schlimmeres verhindern, aber halt leicht genug sein, um eben für die komplette Tour anzubleiben.
Hindergrund ist halt, dass ich mir jetzt doch schon das ein oder andere Mal an Flatpedals oder bei Stürzen Verletzungen zugezogen habe.
Hatte mir die "SIXSIXONE-Comp AM" eigentlich schon ausgesucht, aber die haben irgendwie lange Lieferzeiten..

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## N-DURO (20. Januar 2018)

Ich benutze die "Carbon Flex" von Uhlsport. Das ist ein sehr leichter Schienenbeinschoner ohne Knieschutz und auch sehr günstig, ca25€. Nach der Ausfahrt einfach die harte Frontplatte aus der Socke ziehen und dann die Socke in die Waschmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carokan11 (20. Januar 2018)

vielleicht nicht ganz so spektakulär - Decathlon Kipsta aus der Fußballabteilung, leicht, stabil, preiswert 2,99€


----------



## Specialexed (20. Januar 2018)

Ok, man merkt, dass ich nicht viel mit Fußball am Hut habe.
Auf die Idee mit den Fußballschonern bin ich nicht gekommen.
Besonders cool aussehn tun sie ja nicht, aber wenn ihr meint sie sind bequem und gut, werdich mal ein Auge drauf werfen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## samilio (20. Januar 2018)

Ich werfe mal die Ion BD Socken in die Runde. Tragen sich auch angenehm leicht, der Schutz ist auch okay (auf jeden Fall ausreichend um die geliebten Flatpedals vom Schienbein fern zu halten)


----------



## Zonenrider (20. Januar 2018)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach leichteren Schonern.
> D.h. sie sollten für meine Enduro/ AM Runden herhalten und hier dann schlimmeres verhindern, aber halt leicht genug sein, um eben für die komplette Tour anzubleiben.
> Hindergrund ist halt, dass ich mir jetzt doch schon das ein oder andere Mal an Flatpedals oder bei Stürzen Verletzungen zugezogen habe.
> Hatte mir die "SIXSIXONE-Comp AM" eigentlich schon ausgesucht, aber die haben irgendwie lange Lieferzeiten..
> ...


Die Schienbeinschoner von FUSE kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung empfehlen. Diese habe ich mir nach einem derben Einschlag an der Wade mit tiefen Fleischwunden gekauft. Diese schützen "Rundum". Im Rucksack zum Trail/ Strecke transportieren, ohne Schuhe aus und anziehen angelegt. Knieschoner habe ich von ION.


----------



## jcsn2001 (31. Juli 2018)

Zonenrider schrieb:


> Die Schienbeinschoner von FUSE kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung empfehlen. Diese habe ich mir nach einem derben Einschlag an der Wade mit tiefen Fleischwunden gekauft. Diese schützen "Rundum". Im Rucksack zum Trail/ Strecke transportieren, ohne Schuhe aus und anziehen angelegt. Knieschoner habe ich von ION.



Welche Fuse fährst du die normalen Alpha oder die Extended?


----------



## Zonenrider (31. Juli 2018)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Welche Fuse fährst du die normalen Alpha oder die Extended?


Es sind die Alpha Shin Whip Pad.Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut. Bei der Hitze kann man sie gut in der Maschine auswaschen. Die Schutzeinlagen lassen sich leicht entnehmen.


----------



## MS_DA (1. August 2018)

Ich benutze die Adidas Ghost Pro Schienbeinschoner. Sind super und kosten nur 15 euro.


----------



## Zonenrider (1. August 2018)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Adidas Ghost Pro Schienbeinschoner. Sind super und kosten nur 15 euro.


Die habe ich sonst auch benutzt, sie schützen nur das Schienbein. Nach der starken Verletzung der Wade, stehe ich auf "Rundumschutz".


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Hat evtl. jemand einen Tip bzgl. etwas höher reichender Knöchelschoner?
Meine Erfahrung aus vielen Jahren (mit vielen Verletzungen) ist, dass die meisten Schienbeinschoner nicht weit genug nach unten ragen und dadurch immer eine ungeschützte Stelle zwischen dem Ende des Schoners und dem Schuh bleibt.
Mein Wunsch wäre ein Knöchelschoner, der etwas weiter nach oben geht und gerade diese Zone des Schienbeins noch mit abdeckt.
Bin um jede Info dankbar!
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcsn2001 (10. August 2018)

Auch hier kannst du bei Fuse gucken.

http://fuse-protection.com/portfolio/shin-whip-ankle-pad/

Sollte genauso das sein was du suchst oder willst du ne Combo haben Fußgelenk und Schienbein?


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. August 2018)

Die gefallen mir gut, danke für den Hinweis


----------

